# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  (( أسئلة بلاغية ))شغل عقلك وجاوب

## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
أما بعد .
فقد أحببت أن أكتب موضوعا مميزا في هذا المنتدى وأحببت أن تكون المشاركة الأولى  في باب اللغة لما فيها من أسئلة تشغل العقل خاصة البلاغة .. 

وقد جهزت أسئلة سأطرحها إن شاء الله والجواب مطلوب من كل فرد لأن العامي الفطن قد يجاوب على الأسئلة ...

وصراحة أنا أحب اللغة جدا وخاصة البلاغة التي في القرآن لأنها تثبت العجز والضعف وعدم مقدرة الإنسان أن يأتي ولو بآية .. فضلا أن يأتي بسورة .. فضلا أن يأتي بقرآن كامل..

وما رأيكم بأن نجعل الصفحة أسئلة بلاغية أو فوائد بلاغية ؟؟ الأمر راجع إليكم 

على كل حال أبدأ إن شاء الله بالأسئلة وهي مأخوذة من بعض الكتب والمرجع الأساسي 
فضيلة الدكتور : فاضل السامرائي 

الأسئلة : 
1_ قال الله تعالى في سورة الملك  [ أولم يرو إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إن بكل شيء بصير ] قد يرد سؤال على القارئ ( أن الله قال صافات ويقبضن ) ولم لم يقل ( صافات وقابضات ) أو(يصففن ويقبضن ) فما الفائدة البلاغية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
2_ في الأية السابقة نفسها ذكرت في موضع آخر من سورة النحل فقال في سورة الملك (أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى الطَّيْرِ فَوْقَهُمْ صَافَّاتٍ وَيَقْبِضْنَ مَا يُمْسِكُهُنَّ إِلَّا الرَّحْمَنُ إِنَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ بَصِيرٌ (19  ) وقال في النحل [  أَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى الطَّيْرِ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ فِي جَوِّ السَّمَاءِ مَا يُمْسِكُهُنَّ إِلَّا اللَّهُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (79)]  فذكر في الأول ( الله ) والثانية ( الرحمن ) وذكر في الأولى كيفية الطير ( صافات ويقبضن ) ولم يقل في الثانية _++ المهم ما الفوائد التي نستخرجها من الآيتين _++2_ 
3_قال الله تعالى في سورة الإنسان  [ إنا هديناه السبيل إما شاكر وإما كفورا ] أيضا قد يرد على الذهن ( أن قال شاكرا وإما كفورا )ولم لم يقل ( شكورا وإما كفورا ) أو ( إاما شاكرا وإما كافرا ) فما الفائدة البلاغية ؟؟؟

4_ قال الله تعالى في البقرة [ إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين ] وقال في التوبة [ والله يحب المطهرين فما الفرق بينهما وأيهما أبلغ ؟؟؟

5_ قال الله في عبس [ وما يدريك لعله يزكى ] وقال في الأعلى [الذي يؤتي ماله يتزكى ] فما الفرق بينهما وأيهما أبلغ ؟؟؟




تـنـبـيـهات :1_لقرآن كله بليغ 2ارجع إلى السورة واقرأ السياق فقد لا تعرف الجواب بذكر النص فقط 3ن رأيت أجوبة ومشاركة في الموضوع سأكتب مواضيع إن شاء الله فقط في 
البلاغة ولذالك كتبت خمس أسئلة لأرى فقط 4_ سامحوني على قصر الموضوع

وأخيراا 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وزادنا واياكم علما نافعا وعملا صالحا ..
اللهم آمين .

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

الجواب على السؤال الأول - والله أعلم - أن الطير اصفافه قليل بخلاف القبض فهي جاءت بفعل مضارع ( يقبضن ) يفيد الإستمرار . 
الجواب على الثاني : أن لفظ ( الرحمن ) يناشب مع آية الملك حيث إنه يبيّن رحمته على الطير كما أن لفظ الرحمن عامة خلاف الرحيم , فهنا لبيان كيفية رحمته على الطير بأن جعله ( صافات + يقبضن ) , أما سورة النحل فهنا لبيان القدرة حيث قال ( مسخرات في جو السماء ) وقال ( ما يمسكهن إلا الله ) . والله اعلم .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... أخي معاذ 

أحسنت . لكن الجواب ناقص قليلا ونريد أن نرى أجوبة الإخوة الفضلاء .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

للرفع

أين أنتم يا أهل المجلس ؟؟

----------


## النهم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
> أما بعد .
> فقد أحببت أن أكتب موضوعا مميزا في هذا المنتدى وأحببت أن تكون المشاركة الأولى  في باب اللغة لما فيها من أسئلة تشغل العقل خاصة البلاغة .. 
> 
> وقد جهزت أسئلة سأطرحها إن شاء الله والجواب مطلوب من كل فرد لأن العامي الفطن قد يجاوب على الأسئلة ...
> 
> وصراحة أنا أحب اللغة جدا وخاصة البلاغة التي في القرآن لأنها تثبت العجز والضعف وعدم مقدرة الإنسان أن يأتي ولو بآية .. فضلا أن يأتي بسورة .. فضلا أن يأتي بقرآن كامل..
> 
> ...


لأن الأصل في الطيران صف الأجنحة والقبضيكون أحيانا ولذلك جاء في قوله عز وجل(صفت)بصيغة الاسمية لأنها تدل على الثبوت،أما بالنسبة لكلمة(يقبضن)جاءت بالفعلية حتى تدل على التجدد والحدوث

----------


## النهم

في سورة البقرة(المتطهري  )لأنها جاءت في الطهر من الحيض والنفاس والتطهر منهما وهما أمران يتكرران على فترات في حياة المرأة فف الإدغام هنا مناسبة لتطاول الحيض والنفاس في العمر0
أما مجئ(المطهرين)فهي في طهارة القلب وهو أبلغ لأن الآية جاءت في المنافقين0
-المتطهرين(طهارة بدن)والمطهرين(طه  ارة قلب)

----------


## عماد الدين زيدان

لما المشاركات هاهنا قليلة؟

----------


## النهم

(يتزكى)في إيتاء المال وهو مستمر طوال العمر فجاء بالصيغة الطويلة ليدل على الطول في الزمن؛أما(يزكى)ف  جاءت في الأعمى الذي سأل الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فأعرض عنه،فعاتبه الله على ذلك الإعراض ومدة هذا الفعل كانت أقصر من مدة إيتاء المال لأن الرجل جاء يستفهم في وقت محدد حتى يزكي قلبه0

----------


## النهم

عذرا للأخ البرقاوي لخطئي غير المقصود في توجيه رسالته باسمي في موضوع(شغل عقلك00)

----------


## اوس عبيدات

> لما المشاركات هاهنا قليلة؟


 لا ألوم أحدا على ذلك فالعيب من زماننا فما صحبنا حسان ولا دخلنا على النعمان كما يقول الشيخ عائض القرني ولا أظن أن أحد سيجيب عن هذه الأسئلة من كيسه

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> 5_ قال الله في عبس [ وما يدريك لعله يزكى ] وقال في الأعلى [الذي يؤتي ماله يتزكى ] فما الفرق بينهما وأيهما أبلغ ؟؟؟


الأولى "يزكى" التي نزلت في حق ابن مكتوم يُقصد بها التطهر من الذنوب فيزكي نفسه من أدران المعاصي.
والثانية " يتزكى " يُقصد بها بذل المال من أجل أن يكون زكياً بإخراج ماله .

ملاحظة وردت الثانية في سورة الليل .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

الإجابات أصابت عين الصواب .
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

----------


## أبو الأزهر السلفي

> 3_قال الله تعالى في سورة الإنسان [ إنا هديناه السبيل إما شاكر وإما كفورا ] أيضا قد يرد على الذهن  أن قال (شاكرا وإما كفورا )ولم لم يقل ( شكورا وإما كفورا ) أو ( إاما شاكرا وإما كافرا ) فما الفائدة البلاغية ؟؟؟


الحمد لله ..
لم أرَ من عرَّج على هذه الآية في الإجابة؛ فأحببت مشاركة إخواني الفضلا في التماس وجه الحكمة باجتهاد قابل للإصابة وللخطا؛ فأقول وبالله أستعين:
قال (شاكراً) على وزان اسم الفاعل في صيغته الأصلية, وهي مفيدة للاتصاف بالشيء دون مبالغة, والشكر قليل من الناس والعباد بخلاف ضده .. ولذا قال في ضده : (كفوراً) الذي جاء على وزان (فعول) المفيد للكثرة والمبالغة .

والله أعلمُ ..

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

الفعل المضارع يفيد التجدد والاستمرار والأسماء تفيد الثبوت فاستخدم المولى صافات لثبوت الصفة فيهن ويقبضن للدلالة على الاستمرار، واستخدم الرحمن في الآية الأولى لأن المقام يتطلب إظهار صفة الرحمة بالإنسان والطير والحيوان ، واستخدم ( الله ) في الآية الثانية لأن المقام يتطلب إظهار القدرة والمعجزة ومن ثم إثبات الألوهية لله عزوجل وان الله سخر كل ما في الكون لخدمة الإنسان ليعبد الله ويشكره على نعمه التي لاتعد ولا تحصى .
إما شاكرا وإما كفورا 
شاكر : اسم فاعل دالٌ على أن صفة الشكر عند الإنسان صفة مؤقتة وليست دائمة ؛ لأن اسم الفاعل مؤقت ويدل أيضا على القلة .
كفورا : صيغة مبالغة تفيد الكثرة ؛ أي كثرة الذين يكفرون بالله تعالى ولذا فهي أفضل من كافرا. 
المتطهرين - المطهرين  
كما نعلم أن زيادة المبنى يؤدي إلى زيادة المعنى 
والطهارة إما مادية وإما معنوية قلبية
فالمتطهرين تشتمل على نوعي الطهارة المادية والمعنوية والذي يؤكد ذلك ( التوابين ) 
أما المطهرين - على الحكاية - فالمراد الحيض والنفاس  والله تعالى أعلم 
رجاء الرد على إجاباتي تحت أي ظرف.

----------

